# Track Battery Mah Limit ???



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

We're considering a battery mah maximum limit of 4000 for our local carpet track.
The 3800 guys are already beating the 3300,3700 racers pretty bad.

WE HAVE TO DO SOMETHING TO KEEP THIS SPORT AFFORDABLE !!!


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

well...what you would be better off doing is just make a 3300 class, then let everyone else run another class. But that would just make both classes smaller, unless you had guys run both. Also, what class is this? because if its stock voltage matters more than mah so the top of the line 3300s should do just fine against 3800s


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Just follow the guide lines of the national sanctioning bodies.. there is a 3800 mah cap untill 2007.. The 3800 cells are not much more then the 3300 packs..


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

why would you let anything over 3800's now, do you think you will lose racers if you don't put a limit on the newest cell that comes out? Like burbs said keep your cell limit with the national sanctioning bodies, this will also bring in racers from other tracks that travel to new places.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

3800 sounds like the best place to put the limit.
Yes , I'm afraid we'll loose racers if there isn't a limit, every one needs an excuse why their getting beat and if the competition has 4200 , 4300's then thats the excuse.
Ad up your current dollar figure you have in your battery box and we'll all realize how expensive this sport is.
We'll have to deal with it in 2007 or maybe just keep it at 3800 ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I know of a few tracks that tried to keep the capacity at a certain level in order that racers wouldn't have to invest in the newer cells. In many cases it was the racers who wanted the rules changed. We are going to loose racers for a number of reasons, I don't feel it's always the battery issue as one factor.
Early on when batteries kinda stayed the same longer, racers where getting out for other reasons, some felt they could not afford the equipment that some of the faster guys were using. When some tracks tried using a spec class format most felt it was too slow or retricting, but faster classes were too expensive so they got out.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I would be against a mah limit at the tracks I race at. 
I don't usually go out and buy the hot new "insert RC part here" as soon as it comes out. I have beeen running the 3300's I have since last X-mas(2004) I just got new cells this X-mas and "dam" if I am going to buy last years technology. A perfect example of getting screwed is the IB3600 cells. Lots of run time but no punch. I know guys that bought all new 3600's, sold all of their 3300's dirt cheap and had a tough time making the A main. So don't worry about having the hot new thing it just might burn ya. (that's why the XX-4 is back)

As far as a 3300 class, that is what "spec" classes are for (we have a 19turn spec class, it is by no means slow). This hobby isin't cheap by any strech of the imagination.

Put it to a vote at your track on a big race day. So every one has some input, The rules should be made by the "racers" on a club level, with the national bodies rules as a guideline. If you what to have a faster "spec" class make your own rules to make them faster.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Keep it @ up to 3800mAh & worry about the newer batts later this year. The main thing to worry about is keeping your # of racers every week.
-George


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe that most racers will appreciate a track that " trys " to keep cost under control. 
Lets be real , with the cost of fuel and the loss of jobs around the country the hobby industry isn't at an all time high.

Many a spectator has said the sport is too HIGH TECH for me to get involved with and little Johny has to settle for his gameboy.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Limiting the cells to less than what Roar allows will make things more expensive. Roar is limiting the cells to changing once a year and that's fine. Most of the cells will wear out by then anyways.

So, why would it be more expensive? If you limit things to say 3300's that would mean that someone with the new cells (like me) would have to buy new (outdated) cells to run at a club race. Not to mention that you may need to buy 38's so that you can keep up at another track depending on the class and if you support more than one track.

The batteries aren't even as expensive as they used to be. You can run and be compeditive on 2 or 3 packs of 3800's and they'll last for at least a year if you take care of them In the old days' you needed a fresh pack for each run. The cost of batteries is nothing compared to the cost of tires if you're running twice a week. Offroad tires, or foam indoors for instance can cost $40 a month easy if you're running and practicing.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Fred said it better than I did..


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I agree with Fred... Why not just follow ROAR rules? ROAR only aproves cells once a year... The legal cells for 2006 are already set... One year from now, there will be very likely be new cells aproved, but you simply have to time your battery purchases/choice around that once a year aproval cycle...

No need for any capacity limits, etc... just follow ROAR rules.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

At our track we have a "spec" class for pancars/beginners. Spec battery, spec motor, spec tires. That'll keep it cheap enough. Some guys are running the same tires and batteries they had last year. 
The problem is guys that have gained experience to setup their car and can drive well enough to stay out of trouble can dominate a class like this.
A couple of guys have been "respectfully shamed" into moving up to 4300 or stock. (when we have enough stock entries). Other's can't afford to move up. I don't begrudge them the right to enjoy the hobby. 
I don't think it's a good idea to have too many classes though either.

I guess I don't know how to stop the battery war. They are like a drug to the racers that are looking for another tenth or hundredth sec/lap. 
As long as battery manufacturers keep making better batteries. Somebody is going to buy them. They will be faster.
I know I don't like spending money just to keep up. But, that is where the "sport" part of this "hobby" is.
Your first 5 or 6 second laps may cost $300 or so.
At that stage it's just a "hobby". 
But you may have to spend 2 or 3 times that to find a sub 4 second lap.
Now it's a "sport". Which is fine if you want to enjoy that level. It just starts to get pricey.

Certain parts of this subject have been beaten to death. But, I think the bottom line is - Not everyone wants to play with the big boys and not everyone can afford to play with the big boys. As long as we make room for everyone at some level or another the planets will maintain their current alignment!

I love this hobby/sport. And I hope to enjoy for the rest of my life. One thing I like most is helping a newbie. And then talking to them after his first race, or first flight. (I'm into the R/C planes too).
Try it sometime, I'm sure many of you know exactly what I mean.

Thanks for your support,
Scott


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The spec batteries are great for the beginner classes. Cheap, and they last pretty well. I don't think that they're the way to go for the stock/19/mod classes but they're great for novice class.

Spec tires are also a good idea and those can be carried over to stock/mod for some classes (offroad for instance).


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

At our track we have a sportsman division that uses green machine 3 (club owned handout) and a 3300 mah battery limit the only promblem that accures is that when these racers travel they don't have the batteries(3800) to run with everyone else . but we are triing to make the class at our a little cheaper for the guy that don't have money and time to keep up with batteries and the motors. It makes for real close racing for the guys in this class and takes a little stress out of hobby , because once a racer quits having fun in the hobby he is usually no longer in the hobby


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Who said we weren't going to follow ROAR rules ??
We are going to limit it to 3800 untill their approval.
Just alot of talk about racers wanting the 4200, 4300's.
They'l have to wait untill next year.

R.S.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Well... the point is... that if you just follow ROAR rules, there is no need to contimplate a capacity limit on batteries... Just let the racers know what's legal and what's not.


----------

